# How to choose quality furniture



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

divadoc,

I live down here in cental NC, close to the furniture capital, High Point. They have the International Furnishings Market there twice yearly so we get inundated with all the furniture marketing blitz.

Some of the brand names that pop up in addition to Thomasville are;

Broyhill, Basset, Vaughn Basset, Henredon, etc.

Here's a link to some of the local offerings and you'll find some other name brands listed there as well.

http://www.highpointfurniture.com/

I can't speak for the quality of one manufacturer over another but what I can say is the quality is usually dictated by the amount of natural wood, craftsmanship, and the fine finish of the product. I'm sure most furniture makers have their own "commodity" brand that is comprised of nothing more than laminated cardboard. This is to appease a cost conscience market. Those looking for higher quality will also see a vast price difference between the "junk" furniture and the higher end products. There is also a HUGE markup between the producer and end seller. If you aggressively shop for your chosen product you can save substantial amounts of money by cutting out a couple of the resellers from the tier. When I shopped for my bedroom suite I initially looked at the product in one of those "main street" stores. The furniture was also "on sale". I later approached another resller but this one ordered direct form the factory. I saved almost 1/2 of what the original retailer was offering. So there's my 2 cents. Happy shopping and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a subject dear to my heart. I was in the Reupholstery business for over 27 years. Closed up when all furniture became disposable. I mean all furniture. I wouldn't consider any of the big names as making fine furniture. I had opted to buy from a local furniture manufacturer in upstate NY a few years ago and was still disappointed. But at least it was decently built.
The important parts of construction is solid wood, double doweled joints, corner blocks that are glued and screwed in place, 8-way hand tied springs with knots, quality fabric that is sewn well, good filling on the frame. That puffy filling looks and feels good in the showroom, wait 4-6 months.
Quality in furniture is a thing of the past unless it is done the old ways, and no-one wants to pay for that.
We have become a Wal-mart society in general. Too bad because the children will never know. It's probably there already.
I guess I have gone on long enough.
Good luck.


----------



## divadoc (Aug 19, 2007)

This is unfortunately what I was suspicious of. I'm not sure anyone of my generation (I'm 37) even knows what it means to have good furniture. Which is why I asked the question in the first place. I'm not sure I would recognize it if I saw it. I want to remedy this. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

There are quality items that can be had. If you are willing to pay for the quality. Refer to www.*architectural*digest.com spend a few bucks on their magazine which should be available locally to you. You will be floored at the options available to you for all sorts of quality everything. Plus you will see how the people with bottomless pockets furnish their homes. A word of caution though, you can easily drop $2500 on a single chair. The quality comes in because of the detail in the carving of the legs and other visible wood parts, and the quality of how that wood is finished. The material covering the chair is also of no small importance. For example silk covering can drive the cost up considerably. Details, labor, and quality materials are costly.
I learned the hard way when I spent 2500 on a coffee table. Oh, it's fine and very nice indeed. It's Italian, ornate & very detailed. It was kinda a must have when the wife and I saw it. A real show stopper. At the same time we bought a beautiful over sized King Louie the whatever chair (remember what I said about silk) which was even more expensive than the table. It is so beautiful and gets many compliments when we uncover it. Yep! Gotta keep it covered so when when my brothers kids and other guests also don't plop them self down with greasy fingers & food/wine. The chair is indeed of such quality that it would be worth redoing upholstery. Heirloom quality. I would not buy it again though. I say buy lesser quality stuff (to a point) so that when you get tired of it you can get rid of it, and get something else. I can't even sell these pieces I have, no way. Who would buy them. People with $$$ are going to buy new, through their personal shopper or whatever. Not respond to my for sale ad. Forget tag sale, unless you want to sell a classic expenive chair for $100.00 or so. I know in the right market, since we had the pieces so long, we would actually get even more than what we paid. But then we would no longer have the pieces though. I say don't shell out unless you have more money than God & simply want good stuff and don't care about money. I have mixed emotions but would never part with my quality things. I like quality. How do you put a price on that. I know there are many names for furniture from the south but I believe they are made to a price point to compete. They show there quality within a few years of purchase. Be careful.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Divadoc,
Do you have an Amish community near you? There are a few in Pennsylvania and some make solid wood furniture. I do not know if they make stuffed furniture. I seen what appeared to be nice work on some kitchen furniture. Do a search on Amish and Furniture and see what comes up. Its probally best to go see it in person then pick out from a catalog. 
Most of the stores carry junk because there's not enough demand for the quality materials.


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

I can personally vouch for the quality of Amish furniture. I am from Lancaster, PA, the so-called Heart of Amish Country. There are many Amish families that own furniture making businesses in this area and the stuff they make would outlast anyone born since the 20th century. The reason being, they specialize in it and the techniques and sometimes the tools used have been passed down from generations! Most make only solid wood furniture, but I have seen a few chairs with stuffed cushions. The prices are good because you buy it right from the manufacturer...the guy carying the pieces right from his shop in the barn outback!!! Unbeatable quality, IMO. You can usually find furniture with variuos finishes and even unfinished. If they don't have it, they will make it for you....some even build to your plans!


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sure the quality of the Amish furniture is very good indeed. I have been through Pa several times and viewed many furniture many times. However, it is a very basic style. Minimalist in design, more for older homes of a period.
The Amish are a wonderful people and the values they aspire to we all could learn from. Fine furniture all handmade, ornately hand carved, and finished by hand with time tested lacquers. Finally hand rubbed. The finest cushions,
stuffed and worked by hand, covered in the finest silks. Thats my fancy, seductive in it's nature. Commanding the eye to gaze upon.

Of course, you did need a bottomless wallot for the likes of that. :laughing:


----------



## divadoc (Aug 19, 2007)

Are there any Amish furniture companies online? I am in Orlando, Florida and my husband's parents live in Sarasota,Florida as well as where my parents live near Homestead,Fl have an Amish community nearby.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry, don't know.


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

I would highly doubt that would be any Amish company websites as their religion/culture/beliefs do not include the use of many modern technologies....hence horse and buggies.

There may be websites of companies which sell Amish made furniture, but they purchase it from the Amish manufacturer, mark it up, then re-sell it.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

divadoc said:


> This is unfortunately what I was suspicious of. I'm not sure anyone of my generation (I'm 37) even knows what it means to have good furniture. Which is why I asked the question in the first place. I'm not sure I would recognize it if I saw it. I want to remedy this. Thank you for your thoughts.


I agree, I am 21 just bought my first house and even the more expensive stuff ($500 Table, $1700 love seat ect) wasn't built like some of my grandfathers stuff. I don't understand why everything is becoming so "main stream, and cheap" you would think that the technology we have now days would improve the qual.


----------



## homeinteriors (Sep 4, 2007)

I have to agree, when I purchased furniture for my first home the quality compared to my parent's and grandparents furniture was very inferior.

I just moved to a new house and decided to buy new furniture to replace the poor quality stuff. In the end I ended up buying some antique pieces along with some furniture from a estate sale.

The quality was much higher than the modern stuff and while it was a bit more expensive was definitely worth it.


----------

